# Von Der Nordsee in MA?



## greenrose (Nov 18, 2018)

Hi,

I am very interested in Von Der Nordsee Shepherds in Amesbury MA. Wondering if any members have a dog from them or are familiar with them at all? They have a dual breeding program, one for pet/service dogs and another for police/sport. I realize this is controversial to some, but I am intrigued. Would love to know more from anyone who has personal experience.

Thank you in advance!

HD


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

My quick look see:

Nice looking dogs!

7 out of 10 females only have "Preliminary OFA's".....why wouldn't they get the official OFA certification before breeding? A few have been titled in something but not the others.

1 male out of 3 are OFA Certified. 2 out of 3 are titled.

They are also breeding Jack Russell's AND French Bulls Dogs! 

They train horses, dogs AND offer boarding.


Sounds like a large diverse operation. How do they have time for raising and training the GSD's?


There are many qualified people here to assist you! A little info will help!

*Which "TYPE" of German Shepherd are you looking for? Show Line? ... Working Line? (see this page for "Types": (Types of German Shepherds, by Wildhaus Kennels ) )

*What activities or sports do you plan on doing with him/her.

*What type of lifestyle do you have that will include the dog?

*Tell a little about yourself/your family!

*What is your price range? (usual is $1,600 to $3,000)

*How far are you willing to travel (hours)?

*Are you willing to have a dog shipped?

Here are some good reading materials!
Things to look for in a 'Responsible' Breeder 

http://www.germanshepherdguide.com/h...a-breeder.html 

(German Shepherd and Schutzhund Articles, by Wildhaus Kennels )


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

You should look at the following breeders in MA. 

vom Rheinland (big into working dogs)

https://www.ryanhaus-kennel.com/ (have spoken with her and would buy a dog from her). 

Miles River kennel DDR German ShepherdPuppies in Mass (nice looking dogs, but don't know much about them)

German Shepherd Breeder MA | German Shepherd Puppies MA (nice looking dogs, but don't know much about them)


----------



## greenrose (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I just typed a long reply then lost it when I realized I was not logged in! Ugh. Ok so recap...I have been researching a long while and have appointments with a few breeders I read about on here, including Hena C and De Rossi Kennels. I did speak with Ryanhaus but the timing isn’t right for us. I am open to WL or WGSL, but main priority is stable nerves and an off switch. Looking for a breeder who I trust to help me select the right puppy. I have two young children and we are active...the dog will hike, jog, swim, attend obedience classes, but no formal sports or IPO. We are in southern Maine, near NH border. Don’t want to travel beyond 2-3 hours,because long car trips with the kids are rough and I would want to meet the dogs in a breeding program before committing. But there are many good breeders in that distance range, it seems. Price range is up to 2500, and that is the going rate in my area, anything under 1800 means no health clearances, in my experience. We are hoping to get a puppy in late spring or early summer...as educators we will have the summer to focus on training and socialization.

I am open to more suggestions! Thank you


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

I'd pay a visit to Doreen at Timber Ridge. Even if you don't take a puppy, meeting her dogs will give you more information as you decide. She's in Scarborough.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

greenrose said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am very interested in Von Der Nordsee Shepherds in Amesbury MA. Wondering if any members have a dog from them or are familiar with them at all? They have a dual breeding program, one for pet/service dogs and another for police/sport. I realize this is controversial to some, but I am intrigued. Would love to know more from anyone who has personal experience.
> 
> ...



Good blood lines. . Jabina is awesome. And a daughter of Sid. Bridgette actively competes in IPO. Her current dog is Kash and she competed at the WDC and Nationals this year. Has a good reputation. You should call if you are interested.

Three males are listed. Only ONE is available for stud and OFA is listed. No reason to list more OFAs on the other two. The one is not available as a stud because not every dog that is titled is breed worthy and his story is messy. It's a blessing he landed in Bridgette's hands. Jabina Irti had to have been imported so that's probably an SV rating.

FYI - SV allows xrays at 15 months. Before I dismissed OFA preliminary, I would want to know how old the dog was.

As far as a trainer, I competed at regionals with one of her clients. Good, solid, team.

You should call and talk to them. Go meet them and watch them train. Theses people are legit.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

greenrose said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am very interested in Von Der Nordsee Shepherds in Amesbury MA. Wondering if any members have a dog from them or are familiar with them at all? They have a dual breeding program, one for pet/service dogs and another for police/sport. I realize this is controversial to some, but I am intrigued. Would love to know more from anyone who has personal experience.
> 
> ...


My son’s friend got a beautiful GSD at Hayes Haus in West Newburyport, MA. 
I think they have pups now. Maybe worth taking a look. 

I don’t know ab their dogs being titled etc. 
but his dog, a female has a very nice calm temperament, excellent with kids.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

greenrose said:


> De Rossi Kennels.


Jen has a super nice female (show/working) cross that she bred and is titling. Definitely go talk to her too.


----------



## greenrose (Nov 18, 2018)

Jen from De Rossi has been amazingly helpful and open over email. Can’t wait to meet her dogs. I also did visit Doreen at Timber Ridge. She is great and we may very well go in that direction. Her dogs are beautiful, though some are pretty high drive so I feel a bit nervous about biting off more than I can chew. A bonus with her is she is only an hour away and offers training so would be a great resource after getting our puppy. Lots to think about! Thank you everyone for your feedback, it is much appreciated!


----------



## ck_moniz (Jun 4, 2018)

I know this is late, but Fox Hill in Amesbury MA is awesome. We got a male pet line from her in July. He is gorgeous, we are told everywhere we go how handsome, gorgeous, beautiful... he is. On walks we receive so many compliments on his looks and how well behaved he is, it actually gets sickening. Our Von Der Nordsee is a perfect fit for what we wanted in a dog. He is not over hyped where he needs to be doing something at all times, he actually will sit with us and lays on the floor at our feet. When we have visitors to the house (which is all the time), he is curious but does not go into a barking frenzy. He would be perfect for service, but we are too selfish to share him. We constantly run into people / dogs who say they are terrified of Shepherds, and then say how our GSD is so different to the others. 



We wanted black with tan, and that is what Fox Hill had at the time. We did look at, visit, speak with multiple breeders across the country including many that are mentioned in this thread. For our needs Fox Hill was the best fit. 



Training: We started with Bridgette, but it is an hour away from the house. So we looked at a few others closer to home that were recommended. The generalist trainers didn't understand the quirks of GSD's, the GSD specialist was so over the top with his military approach that I cut the session short. We went back to Bridgette and immediately breathed a sigh of relief. She gets dogs, more importantly she gets GSD's. Her style is stern but loving, challenging but considerate of the dogs age / level. My dog after a few visits with Bridgette is so well behaved / trained. We follow what she laid out and he responds. Her waiting room is full of accommodations from various police departments for her's and her husbands work. I personally can not say enough good things about her and her dogs. 



The one negative, her communication / follow up on text messages is slow. Be patient as she works with a lot of people / dogs and when she is working she is dedicating her time to the dog. She will get back to you.


----------

